

The Shack is closed, as is the shed. (info disclosure) - vocatan
http://blog.radioshack.com

======
vocatan
Kind of silly to leave this amount of info up - and the breadcrumb to
[http://shedcloud.com](http://shedcloud.com) is similarly underwhelming.

